

Lost with a map - asmosoinio
http://blog.geckolandmarks.com/lost-with-a-map

======
asmosoinio
Our CEO and geo-guru discusses why maps are not the answer to LBS needs
everywhere.

This is something a lot of people in developed countries have a hard time
grokking: Majority of the world's population really _cannot read maps_. But
many of them still use cell phones, and even web services through their phone.
And there is a demand for Location Based Services.

